# Lamborghini Diablo Vt VS Mercedes Slr Maclaren



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Some days ago, we were lucky enough to find ourselves in between of two supercars, of two great manufacturers, Mercedes-Benz and Lamborghini. McLaren SLR, and Diablo VT to be exact(1 of 4 existing in this colour as the owner informed us). We couldnt decide which car to begin with, so we found a nice solution to our problem- we decided to start them both at the same time, and let the best one, win !










Some photos of the initial state of the cars' bodywork.

Mercedes SLR Mclaren





























































































































































































































































Lamborghini Diablo Vt
























































































































































































































































































Due to limited time, we have some lack of photo material, like 50/50 pics and limited final pics.

Time to Clay the SLR



















After all this process was done on the Lambo, we wetsanded the hood since after some paintwork in the past, the result wasnt so good to say the least. In our opinion, wetsanding should also be done on the front fenders, however, we decided not to proceed due to bad thickness measurements

Some photos of the process:



















2000-3000 sandpaper wetsanding,










A 55:45 










Time for the rest of the hood



















Hood / Fender comparison after the wetsanding and polishing that took place



















Correcting the SLR with DA Cleaner fluid strong and Cutting pad combo. It worked great on the ceramic coat it seems

Trunk 50:50



















A friend you know, came over to help - thanks mgpdoc :thumb:

While cleaning wheels and exhausts on both cars

Here in the Lambo























































And an after pic of the SLR










He was inspecting us as well - lol










Before and after pics from the Lambo's exhaust (unfortunately we dont have some from the SLR )




























A before and after from the door locks on the Lambo



















While still correcting the SLR




























A photo from the garage during our break










Mike cleaning the engine bay from the Lambo










Cleaning and enhancing the rubber protector on the rear bumper/diffuser




























Time for some glaze on the Lambo
































































Project J time for the Lambo










And some from the SLR after the glaze



















Mystery Wax time for the SLR










Leather surfaces were cleaned with and treated with Leather Milk





































SLR's interior, was in mint condition to begin with














































Some final photos from the Diablo after all work was done









































































And some final ones from the McLaren





















































































































































































Polishing was done with the following components

Cleaner Fluid Strong with Wool Pad LC 
Cleaner fluid Strong with Hi-Gloss yellow and orange pad LC
Cleaner Fluid Profesional with white pad Hi Gloss on the DA.

Wet glaze 2.0
Project j
Mystery Wax

In this virtual race between the two cars, we cannot decide which one won. We do hope though, that they are equal to your eyes, in terms of care, and final results.

Thanks for watching, comments and criticism welcome as always :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Boom!!

Awesome work on 2 great cars.

I prefer the SLR :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Wow fantastic write up! Great work on two fantastic cars!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

brilliant detail and write up guys.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome cars:thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Amazing work. Such stunning cars. Must have been a joy to work on


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Jaw... Floor... Awesome. Me too for the SLR! :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Excellent work on two awesome motors :thumb:


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Good Job! :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing work, amazing cars :thumb:.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

You are one of the luckiest man on earth Andreas but these cars didn't come to you because of luck. Your hard and excellent work brought them to you  

Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work, stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Amazing yet again, lovely work & cars.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job, they were in a bit of a state!

Look perfect after.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic work on two amazing vehicles


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work on both! Thanks for posting.


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

You lucky lucky guys! Great job


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Boom



Everyone likes doors that go up :thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazing cars and complimented by amazing work!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Brilliant work on both cars! :thumb:


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Best detail thread I've seen


Proper thorough job boys well done!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing::..


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Very nice !! Incredible Diablo !!!:thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunning work:thumb:
Both cars look fantastic after your great work:argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work on both cars Andreas:thumb:

PS: I have a Black one coming soon ( Roaster )

Mario


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> Great work on both cars Andreas:thumb:
> 
> PS: I have a Black one coming soon ( Roaster )
> 
> Mario


I am sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

SLR for me, Is that an SL300 in the background?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lovely :argie::argie::argie::argie:

Which is your preference? 

Diablo 6.0LTR for me:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great read, excellent work!


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

123quackers said:


> Lovely :argie::argie::argie::argie:
> 
> Which is your preference?
> 
> Diablo 6.0LTR for me:thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work, the biggest compliment i can give you is that my wife says its the best work she has seen on DW. I prefer both.


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Buddrow said:


> Great work, the biggest compliment i can give you is that my wife says its the best work she has seen on DW. I prefer both.


A big thanks both of you!


----------

